# Risen 3 Bewertungen



## Elathar (13. August 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Gothic&Risen Fangemeinde


Ich wollte man nachfragen was ihr so von den Bewertungen zu Risen 3 denkt ?.
Wenn ich sehe das auf Gamestar eine 83 vergeben wurde und auf anderen Plattformen sogar nur "Mangelhaft" gegeben wurde, dreht sich als vorbesteller irgendwie der Magen um.
Welche Kriterien haben die Zeitungen und Fan-Seiten mitlerweile ?. Auf den gameplay Videos und sämtlichen ingame Szenen sieht das ganze sehr rund und schön aus.

Ich selbst kann mir nicht denken das Risen 3 schlechter als Gothic 4 wird. Ich denke die Bewertungen sind nicht gerechtfertigt


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2014)

Ok, Mangelhaft - pf, und ich war persönlich(!) noch nie ein Fan von Prozent bzw. Zahlenwertungen, aber was ist denn an 80er-Wertungen so schlecht? Das ist eine sehr klare *2* im Notendurchschnitt.
Gamestar: 83%
PC Games.de: 83%
buffed.de: 85%

Das Spiel ist sicher nicht perfekt vor allem offenbar bei der Dialog-Regie, angeblich dem Einstieg und ein paar Bugs. Ich mochte die Gothic- (sogar 3 mit Patches , ok die Existenz von 4 ignorieren wir mal) und Risen-Reihe bisher. Mich schreckt das ehrlich gesagt kein Stück ab. Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis zum nächsten buffedCast es anzuspielen. :-)


----------



## Elathar (13. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok, Mangelhaft - pf, und ich war persönlich(!) noch nie ein Fan von Prozent bzw. Zahlenwertungen, aber was ist denn an 80er-Wertungen so schlecht? Das ist eine sehr klare *2* im Notendurchschnitt.
> Gamestar: 83%
> PC Games.de: 83%
> buffed.de: 85%
> ...



Ich sehe es genauso das diese Bewertungen keinesfalls schlecht sind. Assasins Creed schaft es jedesmal auf 90+ Bewertungen und sie erfinden auch nicht das Rad neu in jedem Teil.

Ich frage mich nur wann es nun released wird. online Quellen sagen am 14.8 ( da 15.8 Feiertag) und die anderen Quellen eben am 15.8.


----------



## myxir21 (13. August 2014)

Hab es heute erhalten.

Ist ganz ok 

Mir fällt aber auf, dass es extrem hell und bunt ist. Bei den anderen war das doch nicht auch so oder? Kann mich nimmer erinnern.

An den Grafikeinstellungen liegts nicht, ich hab alles durchprobiert.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2014)

Ich habe es eben mal gestartet - bei mir ist es auch irgendwie sehr hell.


----------



## Elathar (13. August 2014)

häh dachte es ist erst ab dem 15.8 im Handel.


Habe es per Steam gekauft und da steht " aktiviert ab dem 15.8"


----------



## myxir21 (13. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe es eben mal gestartet - bei mir ist es auch irgendwie sehr hell.



Ja, kann sein das dies zum Setting der ersten Umgebung gehört, weiter bin ich noch nicht.

Hast du schon rausgefunden wo man die Spielstände findet? Denn jedesmal wenn man einen Quicksave macht, wird ein neuer Spielstand angelegt. Da ich solche RPG's immer auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele, tendiere ich alle 2-3 Minuten zu speichern. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wo die Spielstände gespeichert werden, damit ich da manuell aufräumen kann. Will nicht meine Platte mit Savegames füllen^^ 

@Elathar: Das Spiel kann man entweder über Steam kaufen, oder aber im Handel. Die Version im Handel ist DRM frei. Daher kann man es installieren und spielen sobald man es erhält. Es hat keine Steamanbindung. Dafür darf man die Spiel CD dauerhaft im Laufwerk halten und hoffen, dass sie ja nie Kratzer abbekommt^^


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2014)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Hast du schon rausgefunden wo man die Spielstände findet? Denn jedesmal wenn man einen Quicksave macht, wird ein neuer Spielstand angelegt. Da ich solche RPG's immer auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele, tendiere ich alle 2-3 Minuten zu speichern. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, wo die Spielstände gespeichert werden, damit ich da manuell aufräumen kann. Will nicht meine Platte mit Savegames füllen^^



C:\Users\BENUTZERNAME\Saved Games\Risen3\SaveGames\


----------



## Elathar (14. August 2014)

Risen 3 wurde soeben auf Steam freigeschaltet  



YEHAAAA


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2014)

Der Release wurde wegen des Feiertags, den u.a. Bayern am 15.8. hat, auf den 14. vorgezogen.


----------

